# Australian Liberty Alliance



## barryqwalsh

*The Case for a New Political Movement*

As civic-minded Australians we cannot remain passive and look on while damage is done to our nation, our communities and our families. Together we will make a stand for what is right, just and not negotiable; values our forefathers worked and died for.

Read more
Australian Liberty Alliance


----------



## gtopa1

What SHIT is this!!!?? Since when have web been at war with Malaysia and Indonesia?? Our ENEMY is those from whom the Syrian refugees are fleeing; understand MORE and bullshit LESS old son!!

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> What SHIT is this!!!?? Since when have web been at war with Malaysia and Indonesia?? Our ENEMY is those from whom the Syrian refugees are fleeing; understand MORE and bullshit LESS old son!!
> 
> Greg


Yes poor old Barry Squashed can be tiresome,yet another two-bit Racist from the Eastern States,trouble is he finds piquant situations difficult,thus rendering him a Bit of a BORE.


----------



## barryqwalsh

Sutton Forest bull breeders Ross and Marg Alexander are pretty tough. They've had to be. Three years ago, receiving Hume Coal's notice of intent to prospect for coal on their land, the Alexanders refused. "We're denying you access because a covenant on this property says it is for agricultural purposes only," they wrote. It was a farm, not a coal mine.

A month later they were in court, and lost – with costs of $180,000 awarded against them. This was negotiated down to $120,000, and the community helped to raise funds to pay it. But last Friday the 13th, in a group action, they lost again, also with costs.

With them were Kathy and John Roche. Kathy, a former pharmacist, is 80. Her husband John, a former GP, is 86. In May, Kathy was midway through chemotherapy for bowel cancer when Hume Coal's arbitrator left messages and emails demanding next day drilling access to their land. The Roches refused.

Selling out the farm undermines our future


----------



## barryqwalsh

barryqwalsh said:


> Sutton Forest bull breeders Ross and Marg Alexander are pretty tough. They've had to be. Three years ago, receiving Hume Coal's notice of intent to prospect for coal on their land, the Alexanders refused. "We're denying you access because a covenant on this property says it is for agricultural purposes only," they wrote. It was a farm, not a coal mine.
> 
> A month later they were in court, and lost – with costs of $180,000 awarded against them. This was negotiated down to $120,000, and the community helped to raise funds to pay it. But last Friday the 13th, in a group action, they lost again, also with costs.
> 
> With them were Kathy and John Roche. Kathy, a former pharmacist, is 80. Her husband John, a former GP, is 86. In May, Kathy was midway through chemotherapy for bowel cancer when Hume Coal's arbitrator left messages and emails demanding next day drilling access to their land. The Roches refused.
> 
> Selling out the farm undermines our future




This article demonstrates why we need a new political party.


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What SHIT is this!!!?? Since when have web been at war with Malaysia and Indonesia?? Our ENEMY is those from whom the Syrian refugees are fleeing; understand MORE and bullshit LESS old son!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes poor old Barry Squashed can be tiresome,yet another two-bit Racist from the Eastern States,trouble is he finds piquant situations difficult,thus rendering him a Bit of a BORE.
Click to expand...


Barry's not a racist at all...just worried. I am concerned about the non-integration of the young of any group...I recall gangs of various ethnic varieties growing up and, being a wog myself, copped my fair bit of shit from the locals. Barry is mistaken; that is all. We are indeed going to have a problem with moslem fanatics. It is real and happening NOW. Our problem is identifying those who are a problem, and that is a very small number. Let's face it; the problem is not just youth...it is the ideology...and last I looked you can't tell thoughts by just looking at a bastard. My message to Barry is NOT TO PAINT ALL WITH THE SAME BRUSH. That is the lazy way to do it. Threading through the masses is a lot harder. 
Greg


----------



## gtopa1

barryqwalsh said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton Forest bull breeders Ross and Marg Alexander are pretty tough. They've had to be. Three years ago, receiving Hume Coal's notice of intent to prospect for coal on their land, the Alexanders refused. "We're denying you access because a covenant on this property says it is for agricultural purposes only," they wrote. It was a farm, not a coal mine.
> 
> A month later they were in court, and lost – with costs of $180,000 awarded against them. This was negotiated down to $120,000, and the community helped to raise funds to pay it. But last Friday the 13th, in a group action, they lost again, also with costs.
> 
> With them were Kathy and John Roche. Kathy, a former pharmacist, is 80. Her husband John, a former GP, is 86. In May, Kathy was midway through chemotherapy for bowel cancer when Hume Coal's arbitrator left messages and emails demanding next day drilling access to their land. The Roches refused.
> 
> Selling out the farm undermines our future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article demonstrates why we need a new political party.
Click to expand...


I have every sympathy for them, Barry, but the Law is not on their side. I agree that the Law MUST BE CHANGED. I suggest getting in touch with the Nationals and putting pressure on that way. I was speaking to an LNP polli about this very matter today..next time I see him I'll raise this particular situation. And by the way, I am also an East Coast redneck conservative. I can be quite blunt at times.

Greg


----------



## ThirdTerm

*Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".

New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote


----------



## theliq

ThirdTerm said:


> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote


Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What SHIT is this!!!?? Since when have web been at war with Malaysia and Indonesia?? Our ENEMY is those from whom the Syrian refugees are fleeing; understand MORE and bullshit LESS old son!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes poor old Barry Squashed can be tiresome,yet another two-bit Racist from the Eastern States,trouble is he finds piquant situations difficult,thus rendering him a Bit of a BORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry's not a racist at all...just worried. I am concerned about the non-integration of the young of any group...I recall gangs of various ethnic varieties growing up and, being a wog myself, copped my fair bit of shit from the locals. Barry is mistaken; that is all. We are indeed going to have a problem with moslem fanatics. It is real and happening NOW. Our problem is identifying those who are a problem, and that is a very small number. Let's face it; the problem is not just youth...it is the ideology...and last I looked you can't tell thoughts by just looking at a bastard. My message to Barry is NOT TO PAINT ALL WITH THE SAME BRUSH. That is the lazy way to do it. Threading through the masses is a lot harder.
> Greg
Click to expand...

except B.Squash is a Racist....end of.


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
Click to expand...



Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!






Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!



Greg


----------



## ThirdTerm

It has been confirmed by a Dutch investigative journalist that Geert Wilders had an Indonesian Jewish grandmother and he's ethnically Jewish. There are some Jewish extremists in America's far-right scene as well, such as Pamela Geller, who is associated with Jihad Watch.


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
Click to expand...


That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED
Click to expand...


It was not IRONY...you suggested he was a Jew as a putdown. 



> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew



Why would he be a Jew?? It's idiotic to bring a juxtaposition of a Jew and what you consider a racist party. If he IS a Jew then so what, but do you know that??  And if you don't then why on earth do you say that he is ?? It's bloody racist old dick!! Especially when Schumann is a GERMAN name. Shuman is Jewish. You are profoundly ignorant!!

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not IRONY...you suggested he was a Jew as a putdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he be a Jew?? It's idiotic to bring a juxtaposition of a Jew and what you consider a racist party. If he IS a Jew then so what, but do you know that??  And if you don't then why on earth do you say that he is ?? It's bloody racist old dick!! Especially when Schumann is a GERMAN name. Shuman is Jewish. You are profoundly ignorant!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

He is Jewish..END OF ANY FUTURE CONVERSATION.....because you in two words are a DICKHEAD RACIST


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not IRONY...you suggested he was a Jew as a putdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would he be a Jew?? It's idiotic to bring a juxtaposition of a Jew and what you consider a racist party. If he IS a Jew then so what, but do you know that??  And if you don't then why on earth do you say that he is ?? It's bloody racist old dick!! Especially when Schumann is a GERMAN name. Shuman is Jewish. You are profoundly ignorant!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is Jewish..END OF ANY FUTURE CONVERSATION.....because you in two words are a DICKHEAD RACIST
Click to expand...




> He is Jewish



Where is the LINK for that!!??? You drongo Nasty!!

And even if he was then so what?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australia officially now has a political party modelled on the far-right wing movements in Europe and dedicated to the idea that Islam is a "totalitarian ideology with global aspirations".* The Australian Liberty Alliance gained approval from the Australian Electoral Commission on Wednesday for registration as a party, having signed up well over the required 500 members and attracted no objections. Its national secretary, Ralf Schumann, confirmed that *controversial anti-Muslim Dutch politician Geert Wilders planned to launch the party on October 20.* Mr Schumann told sympathisers this week that the party faced "a strong headwind and ... some nasty windshears", but reminded supporters that "so did like-minded parties with similar policies in Europe".
> 
> New Aussie anti-Islamic party guns for 20 per cent of the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED
Click to expand...


There in is YOUR problem. I have many friends of ethnic variation and I call them BY THEIR BLOODY NAME!!!

You really are a dope!! And I still cannot find any mention of Shumann being a Jew...!!

Greg


----------



## Delta4Embassy

barryqwalsh said:


> *The Case for a New Political Movement*
> 
> As civic-minded Australians we cannot remain passive and look on while damage is done to our nation, our communities and our families. Together we will make a stand for what is right, just and not negotiable; values our forefathers worked and died for.
> 
> Read more
> Australian Liberty Alliance



Ya, way your forefathers treated the Aboriginies is an example for the world. Oh wait...


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Schumann.would be a Jew,he should be careful what he wishes for..........the Irony is that it could crate Nazism all over again,and he more that others would be aware of that outcome...as for Wilders he is a renown Racist...Australia does not need this crap,anyhow only 500 out of 22million is no great shakes these Idiots are just Hansen Wannabees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Schumann is a Jew?? Is that "The evul Jude" meme I'm hearing....again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like racist horse manure to me. And if he happens to be Jewish then so what?? So was your hero Marx!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to upset you Greg,if he is,can you not see the IRONY ???????? It's much like the ex-Iranian Leader Aj can't remember the actual name.....He was a Jew,but was indolent and hateful where the Israelis were concerned........This and the people running the Alliance,I find very strange indeed,there is no racism from me as I am not racist in any way.......your comment tells me a lot about you though.steve...Your stereo-image of a grasping Jew is an insult to us all,but you would have been compliant no doubt during Hitler's Nazi Regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you got it WRONG is no surprise. Your rhetoric reminded me of those scum who executed millions of Jews. That you use "Jew" as a put down says it all really.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an Idiot of the worst kind,"Jew as a put down"such Inane and Insane comment by YOU,had I have said "Jew Boy" then  I would have agreed with you......I call an Arabic person an ARAB,a Jewish person a JEW,or in your case Greg a Frigging Idiot....for that is what you are,keep wallowing in your mind of Hatred and Deceit..........You will Never create a schism between me and my Jewish friends.....so spew your garbled Garbage on someone else,preferably YOURSELF, RACIST.Why are you like you are?????????..SCUM INDEED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There in is YOUR problem. I have many friends of ethnic variation and I call them BY THEIR BLOODY NAME!!!
> 
> You really are a dope!! And I still cannot find any mention of Shumann being a Jew...!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I told you to Fcuk Off,now do as your told Racist....


----------

